# Free RCI Membership for purchases anymore?



## MuranoJo (Jan 21, 2011)

Someone on another forum was asking if free RCI memberships are given out any longer for purchases of SA.  I'm just not sure, so thought I'd ask here.  I kinda think this was just a temporary offer when the market was so hot.

I have membership until Sept. 2025 due to two inexpensive purchases back in '03 or so, so that's pretty sweet.


----------



## retailman (Jan 21, 2011)

This was done by brokers six or seven years ago to drum up interest in
South Africa. It must have worked; alot of people bought one, including
myself.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 21, 2011)

Retailman, hope you got a nice long membership.  
There have obviously been ups and downs with SA over the years, but this is certainly a nice bennie we can keep--membership fees aren't cheap and can add up over the years.


----------



## martyap (Jan 23, 2011)

*Finally sold my Durban Sands*

I think these days it might be the reverse......free SA week with every RCI membership purchased  Herb, may he rest in peace, really but a great deal together years back! 

I finally found a way to sell my DS weeks to South Africans (as per First Resorts new rules) and make a few $$$.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 23, 2011)

Marty, 

Can you share or PM?  Also, what week did you have and was it peak?
Thx.


----------



## bigrick (Jan 24, 2011)

martyap said:


> I think these days it might be the reverse......free SA week with every RCI membership purchased  Herb, may he rest in peace, really but a great deal together years back!
> 
> *I finally found a way to sell my DS weeks to South Africans (as per First Resorts new rules) and make a few $$$.*



What's the scoop?  A PM works for me too.


----------

